# Trip to Northwest Jetter



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I will be taking off tomorrow morning to Seattle to meet the team from Northwest Jetters. Im very excited. Well not too excited for the 15 hour round trip, but excited for my new toys!

Pictures to follow.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

We have their eagle 200, very happy with it, it's a beast.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What you get?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i have thier mega brute and i love it .. what ever your getting you will love it


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I called them on Friday, I was left on hold for exactly 10 minutes before I hung up.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A friend of mind purchased a skid unit from them and they treated him like crap when his bypass valve failed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe they're super busy getting ready for the flow expo?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I had a 17 hour day on Thursday and was not in the " on hold " mood on Friday.

Hopefully their products are better than the service I saw on Friday.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree with Ben! Although I'll admit I had some issues with my unit and it was a P.I.T.A. but I do believe their customer service is top notch. I've found myself on hold for an extended period before but that was because I was holding out for John who was just fresh out of meeting, however, I believe it was the secretary who failed to tell me he was held longer. In fact, i recall while researching jetters, I would call and talk to John quite often for lengthy conversations. He is usually very easy to get a hold of.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My personal experience with JNW's service has been very good. John and Steve both spend a lot of time on the phone with me answering all my questions. Far better than my personal experience with Spartan or Ridgid.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

my experience was great . yeah you will be on hold ..it happens ... my experience was great and i was on hold for 30 min but it was worth it and through email exchange i had a question i could not type out cause my fat fingers were tired .. Steve called me ... from his home.. and answered my questions .


----------

